# téléchargeable / télécharger / téléchargement



## solveig78

Bonjour,

Est-il correct d'écrire "descargar música en Internet" pour "télécharger de la musique sur Internet" ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## femmejolie

solveig78 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il correct d'écrire "descargar música en Internet" pour "télécharger de la musique sur Internet" ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup


Sí, también se puede decir "descargar música DE Internet" (creo que se utiliza más, al menos yo sí la utilizo más)


----------



## solveig78

Muchas gracias;


----------



## yserien

Es curioso pero en español no existe como en francés "telecargar" yo al menos nunca lo he visto y además mi corrector se pone en rojo ____________


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Yo diría "descargar(se) música de internet"

Saludos,
X:


----------



## danikun

bonjour a tous


También puedes decir "bajar música de internet". Bajar = descargar, subir = cargar, siempre hablando de internet.


----------



## femmejolie

Sí, normalmente la gente cuando habla dice: "Ayer me bajé la música de Shakira", nadie dice en el oral :"Ayer me descargué la música de X".
"Ayer me bajé un programa de Internet".
Nadie dice: "Ayer me descargué un programa de Internet", aunque es correctísimo ("bajarse" es "slang")
*Se dice* *muchísimo más* "Bajarse/descargarse" música/un programa *DE* Internet" *(desde dónde: de Internet) *que "Bajarse/descargarse música/un programa EN Internet.
*En Internet * se dice hablando en general y se usa sobre todo al principio de una frase: "Yo todos los días me bajo música *DE* (también EN) Internet".
"*EN* (o DE) Internet todos los días me bajo música".


----------



## Xerinola

danikun said:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> 
> También puedes decir "bajar música de internet". Bajar = descargar, subir = cargar, siempre hablando de internet.


 
OK, también me parece correcta.
Saludos,
X:


----------



## maellita

J'ai souvent vu "bajar" pour traduire "télécharger" un document/ de la musique, etc, d'internet. Comment puis-je traduire qu'un document est "téléchargeable"?
Merci!


----------



## Morion

Es que en realidad no es bajar es descargar. Bajar ni siquiera es correcto en castellano, los documentos no bajan de ningún sitio y físicamente tampoco los bajamos de arriba.


----------



## Keta

Tiene razón Morion, pero bajar se utiliza muchísimo en lenguaje coloquial, supongo que será un calco directo del "down" inglés (de download)
Si es algo más serio, mejor "descargar". Para téléchargeable sólo se me ocurre "disponible para descarga", o algo así...
A ver si hay más opiniones

Un saludito


----------



## maellita

Gracias Morion. "Bajar" debe de ser algún anglicismo proveniente de "download"...


----------



## anlifa

Hola maellita,

oui, "bajar" c'est tout à fait correct (plutôt dans un registre informel).
Tu peux utiliser aussi "descargar", dans ce cas "descargable".


----------



## Morion

Sí estais en lo cierto, es literal del inglés y sí es lo que más se utiliza, aunque intento hablar con propiedad a mi también se me escapa el _estoy bajandome unos archivos..._ Qué tal _descargables?_


----------



## maellita

Me parece bien la palabra descargable.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## espaenglish

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir quelles sont les différentes taductions du mot "télécharger" en espagnol???
Merci d'avance


----------



## Marlluna

"Descargar" (música, un archivo...) pero también se dice "bajarse una película, una canción..."


----------



## espaenglish

y "buscar" puede significar "télécharger"??


----------



## espaenglish

o sino "distribuir"?


----------



## Marlluna

Creo que no. Espera a ver si hay otras opiniones más entendidas en el tema que la mía.


----------



## Paquita

Dans tous les sites en espagnol que j'ai consultés, j'ai toujours trouvé "descargar" et à la grande rigueur "bajar" comme transposition littérale de l'anglais "donwload"... Mais bien sûr, je ne suis pas "nativa".


----------



## espaenglish

merci c'est bien "descargar"!!


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Dans tous les sites en espagnol que j'ai consultés, j'ai toujours trouvé "descargar" et à la grande rigueur "bajar" comme transposition littérale de l'anglais "donwload"...



En mi barrio es exactamente al revés. Nosotros siempre decimos *bajar*, bajar una película, bajar un archivo, bajar un programa…

Salvo que uno quiera ponerse fino, en cuyo caso sí diría *descargar*  .


----------



## Marlluna

Lo entiendo exactamente como dice Totor. Creo que, como dice Paquit&, en internet se encuentra "descargar", aunque la gente dice "me bajo películas", sin duda porque se ha extendido la palabra "download".


----------



## -CoLoRBLiND-

Estoy de acuerdo con lo dicho, *télécharger* se traduce en España como *descargar* o *bajar* algún contenido de internet.



espaenglish said:


> y "buscar" puede significar "télécharger"??


 


espaenglish said:


> o sino "distribuir"?


 
Sobre los dos términos por los que preguntas y siempre en el ámbito informático, para "distribuir" (contenido) es más usado *subir a, postear* o *colgar en* internet

Para "buscar" se usa *buscar* o como mucho *lanzar una búsqueda* en internet, base de datos, etc.

Un saludo


----------



## lilipuce

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai des difficultés pour traduire correctement "télécharger" en espagnol dans le sens d'"upload" en anglais. 
Je sais que "download" se traduit par "descargar", en revanche je ne trouve pas la traduction de son contraire : pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance & bonne journée.


----------



## EntreLíneas

Bounjour lilipuce,

On espagnol on dit "subir" ou "colgar", "He subido/colgado un programa a/en la web", par contre, pour télécharger on dit aussi "bajar", "Me he bajado/descargado un programa de internet"

Les verbs "colgar" y "bajar" sont plus utilisés dans le langage des informaticiens

Bonne journée.


----------



## lilipuce

Merci beaucoup !
A bientôt.


----------



## Fefinha

necesitaría saber cómo decir "cargar datos". Me podrían ayudar?


----------



## blink05

En mi lado del mundo (Chile) no se dice "descargarse música", no se usa la forma pronominal. Diríamos "descargar música", o más casualmente, "bajar música" como ya se constató antes. "De internet", claro, "en" me suena extraño.

Que piratas somos.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Yo he leído telecargar (en castellano y en catalán).

En lo que toca a la forma reflexiva del verbo "descargar", me parece que podría caber si lo vemos como una forma de conferir "proximidad" a la acción: "Ayer me descargué la tercera temporada de Friends".

Saludos,

swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Fefinha, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,



Fefinha said:


> necesitaría saber cómo decir "cargar datos". Me podrían ayudar?



Perdona mi ignorancia pero ¿qué entiendes exactamente por *cargar datos*?
¿En internet o en informática en general? ¿En una base de datos por ejemplo?

Gracias por precisar.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Hola Martine:

En lo que Fefinha te responde, quisiera indicar que "cargar" recibe un uso anglicado en ese caso (del inglés _to load_). En España, es muy común utilizar el verbo "colgar". Esto, por supuesto, lo sabes.

En cuanto a "cargar", resulta interesante esta definición:



> En el destino de todo paquete está que haya que cargarlos. Se usa _cargar _para la acción de enviar determinados archivos a un servidor conectado a la Internet. Del mismo modo, para decir que copiamos en nuestro ordenador algo que está en un servidor de la Red hablamos de _descargar: _"He descargado un pluguín que pesaba medio mega".
> Una forma alternativa de expresar lo mismo es _subir_ y _bajar_.


 
Fuente.

Véase también: 1, 2.

Un beso,


J.


----------



## mjate_la

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
¡Hola que tal!

Me gustaría saber si alguien me pudiera explicar qué significa esta palabra "Téléchargement" o a qué se refiere, la encontré en una página de internet y solo dice eso.

Espero me puedan ayudar, gracias


----------



## EdgarOtalora

es lo mismo que download or descarga!
Edd


----------



## JCAnselmi

Bueno, supongo que alude a carga o definición de algo pero comandado a distancia.


----------



## Forgetmenot

Bonjour,

Sachant que télécharger se dit "descargar", est-ce que "téléchargement" se dit "descargamiento"?

Et comment dit-on "logiciel de téléchargement"?

Merci!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Téléchargement = descarga
Logiciel de téléchargement = programa para realizar descargas.


----------



## Forgetmenot

Muchas gracias marcoszorrilla!


----------



## frispan

Y como se traduciria "plateforme de téléchargement"?
se habla aqui de una empresa que propone este servicio...
gracias!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Mi humilde aporte.

Entiendo que "telecargar" es perfectamente correcto, una forma más técnica, si se quiere, de expresar la idea de "bajar" o "descargar".

Saludos.


L.I.


----------



## Pohana

solveig78 said:


> ... Est-il correct d'écrire "descargar música *en* Internet" pour "télécharger de la musique sur Internet" ?



Bonjour : 
La preposición *en* es incorrecta en esta expresión. Puedes decir descargar / bajar (_télécharger_) música *de/desde* internet, o decir subir/publicar (_téléverser_) música *a/en* Internet, en lenguaje des NTICs lo correcto en este caso (subir, téleverser) sería decir PUBLICAR.
À +
Pohana


----------



## albertovidal

Fefinha said:


> necesitaría saber cómo decir "cargar datos". Me podrían ayudar?


Datos algún contexto.
Si cargar se refiere a subir datos a internet, sería télécharger des renseignements sur internet


----------



## Pohana

abertovidal said:


> ...Si cargar se refiere a subir datos a internet, sería télécharger des renseignements sur internet


Bonjour aberto :

En lenguaje TIC datos son todos: texto, voz y video ; _télécharger des renseignements sur internet_ fait référence à remplir une fiche de renseignements ?
Técnicamente los términos correctos serían :
* Publier = afficher sur le net
Téléverser = envoyer des fichiers à publier sur le net
Télécharger = charger sur son ordinateur un fichier à travers le net.

*publier viene de _publish_ en inglés y a pesar que no es muy conocido es el término utilizado en la literatura técnica

À +
Pohana


----------



## Lud l'amazone

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour!

C'est mon premier post, j'espère que je le ferai dans les règles!
Je cherche à savoir comment dire *télécharger* en espagnol, mais dans le sens de télécharger un fichier vers internet pour le mettre en ligne. Existe-t-il un substantif aussi, pour traduire *téléchargement*?

Contexte:Je traduis des instructions pour créer des rapports en ligne, dans un programme propre à une entreprise.

Pour l'instant, j'utilise* subir *mais je n'ose pas utiliser *subida*.

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Un tout grand merci d'avance!


----------



## Sodalloc

Lud l'amazone said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA​
> Bonjour!
> 
> C'est mon premier post, j'espère que je le ferai dans les règles!
> Je cherche à savoir comment dire *télécharger* en espagnol, mais dans le sens de télécharger un fichier vers internet pour le mettre en ligne. Existe-t-il un substantif aussi, pour traduire *téléchargement*?
> 
> Contexte:Je traduis des instructions pour créer des rapports en ligne, dans un programme propre à une entreprise.
> 
> Pour l'instant, j'utilise* subir *mais je n'ose pas utiliser *subida*.
> 
> Pouvez-vous m'aider?
> 
> Un tout grand merci d'avance!



Salut!
 Tu peux dire "cargar" (ou "subir") et les substantives de ces verbes sont "carga" et "subida". Un example peut être: "La carga/subida se ha realizado con éxito"

A+


----------



## Lud l'amazone

Muchas Gracias! ;-)


----------

